# Mini Macintosh Raspberry



## woz86 (15 Août 2022)

Je me lance dans un nouveau projet que j'avais commencé à étudier il y a quelques temps, la création d'un petit Macintosh avec un Raspberry à l'intérieur.

https://www.instructables.com/Making-a-Tiny-Mac-From-a-Raspberry-Pi-Zero/

J'ai commencé à imprimer la coque arrière et actuellement la face avant est en train de s'imprimer. La face avant va être celle du Macintosh Plus et je n'ai pas pris du filament PLA beige mais du transparent (opaque on va dire).





Pour le Raspberry, j'ai acheté le modèle Pi Zéro 2 W, que j'ai réussi à avoir malgré les ruptures de stock. J'ai aussi trouvé le petit écran ainsi que tous les composants. La prochaine étape va être la préparation du Raspberry avec en premier lieu un peu de soudure à faire.

A suivre... ;-)


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2022)

Oh oui, virement la suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Oh oui, *virement* la suite.


Bancaire, ou postal ?


----------



## woz86 (16 Août 2022)

Voici les éléments imprimé en 3D :




Les composants avec le Raspberry Pi Zero W, le petit écran, la nappe, la prolongation pour la carte micro SD et le bloc d’alimentation avec un interrupteur :


----------



## woz86 (19 Août 2022)

Hier soir je me suis amusé à souder le brochage sur le Raspberry Pi Zéro et maintenant il faut que je configure celle-ci. Et là je viens de vérifier que mon écran loge bien dans la façade.


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2022)

Ça à l'air franchement sympa à faire et me donne l'envie d'acheter une imprimante 3D. C'est vraiment mignon et le tutoriel de base est vraiment complet, il y a tous les fichiers STL.


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2022)

Le soucis des imprimantes 3 D c’est qu’il faut modéliser l’objet avant. Et ça ce n’est pas si simple. Du coup je suis encore plus admiratif devant ce projet sachant le travail que ça demande.


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2022)

@woz86
Pour information, tu as quoi comme imprimante en 3D. Assez curieusement dans les forums, on ne parle pas des bonnes imprimantes en 3D. D'ailleurs les articles de MacG remonte à très longtemps.


----------



## woz86 (20 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Le soucis des imprimantes 3 D c’est qu’il faut modéliser l’objet avant. Et ça ce n’est pas si simple. Du coup je suis encore plus admiratif devant ce projet sachant le travail que ça demande.


Après il y a beaucoup de site internet où l’on retrouve des modèles.
Mais j’ai aussi un logiciel pour crée des 3D que j’utilise professionnellement (Solidworks) ce qui me permet de crée moi même des modèles.


----------



## woz86 (20 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information, tu as quoi comme imprimante en 3D. Assez curieusement dans les forums, on ne parle pas des bonnes imprimantes en 3D. D'ailleurs les articles de MacG remonte à très longtemps.


J’ai une imprimante Creality CR-10 Smart.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2022)

Sinon, peut-être qu'avec un iPhone 13 Pro, son lidar et un logiciel comme Polycam (une version gratuite existe) il peut-être possible de créer soi-même ces modèles à partir des originaux ?


----------



## woz86 (21 Août 2022)

Hier j’ai fini de configurer le Raspberry et le système 7 est installé.
Maintenant je commence l’assemblage avec le support de carte SD :


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2022)

J'ai hâte de voir le résultat final. Dommage que je possède pas d'imprimante 3D.


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2022)

Avec le lecteur de carte SD, on se rend bien compte de la taille ridiculement petite du truc. C'est impressionnant.


----------



## woz86 (21 Août 2022)

Il me manque une broche pour relié la nappe à l’écran, je l’ai commandé et je l’aurais dans la semaine pour finaliser cela.


----------



## woz86 (21 Août 2022)

Voici l’arrière et la face avant (auquel il manque l’écran en attendant la pièce manquante).





La suite aux prochains épisodes ;-)


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2022)

La suite, la suite, la suite.


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2022)

Tu pourras nous dire les dimensions du Mac, une fois terminé ?
En tout cas, très sympathique, ce projet.


----------



## Invité (22 Août 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Tu pourras nous dire les dimensions du Mac, une fois terminé ?
> En tout cas, très sympathique, ce projet.


Comme c'est au 1/3 et qu'un Classic c'est 33.5 cm H x 24.6 cm W x 28.4 cm D
ça fait à peine 10cm de haut et encore moins en largeur et profondeur…


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Août 2022)

tu vas le peindre à la fin ?


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2022)

Pour la taille...


----------



## woz86 (22 Août 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tu vas le peindre à la fin ?


Non je le laisse comme ça.


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2022)

Il faut donc de très bons yeux (ou un bon ophtalmologue)


----------



## Invité (22 Août 2022)

Bah, clairement c'est juste pour l'exploit, mais c'est sympa ! 

Je viens de faire faire un "recap" pour des Classic II et un LC, ben même en original c'est petit… 
O tempora, o mores


----------



## woz86 (22 Août 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut donc de très bons yeux (ou un bon ophtalmologue)


Ça va j’ai 12/12


----------



## woz86 (22 Août 2022)

J’ai commandé des vis inox pour remplacer celle que j’ai mise en attendant et qui seront plus esthétique même si elle sont en dessous (Steve Jobs sort de ce corps).


----------



## woz86 (23 Août 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, clairement c'est juste pour l'exploit, mais c'est sympa !


Oui c’est sympas à faire, j’ai ensuite un autre projet en tête dans le même esprit.


----------



## woz86 (24 Août 2022)

J’ai reçu les pièces manquantes, il ne reste plus qu’à tester cela ;-)


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Ça avance, ça avance.


----------

